# My latest take on a sling ring



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

This is my latest version (and my first in G-10) sling ring. This one is 1/8" tube only and uses the wave attachment technique. Still needs a bit of a polish but I'm pleased so far.

To shoot I wear it on my thumb and hold it sideways.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's pretty wild, man! I like it a lot!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a larger one in HDPE that I was shooting 2040 tubes full butterfly launching 3/8" steel the other day.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> I have a larger one in HDPE that I was shooting 2040 tubes full butterfly launching 3/8" steel the other day.


 I like the "low profile" nature of this one. Very nice, man!


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I really like it.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thumbs up on that one!! :thumbsup: Rather,.....thumbs sideways on that one.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

That is the ultimate in pocketability!! Hope to see some on Etsy!! Very cool!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

wow what a shooter that is..Looks to be a fun time

OM


----------



## Garflys (Aug 31, 2015)

That is so cool,i really like your design.Nice work.


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Super cool!!!!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

That's some close quater drillin brudda !
2 thumbs up !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like it :wub: I just can't do anything with a pfs, but something like that looks like it would really be the answer to my small shooter craving -- especially for bb shooting. A thing like that would be wild!!! Keep it up, man. I think I'd like one of them.


----------



## Bajaja (May 13, 2011)

Wow, man, this is gorgeous wedding ring. I say YES, I will marry you! :wub:


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Bajaja said:


> Wow, man, this is gorgeous wedding ring. I say YES, I will marry you! :wub:


Lol THERE we go -- that's the test of whether she's worthy right there! OR find a way to stick a diamond in it.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

This realy means: Form follows Function!

Thanks a lot!

Merry x-mas!



Rip


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! It's such simple concept and design; I'll definitely find a little time to take it to CAD and 3D-print one or two for myself, though they won't be as pretty as your G-10.

Do you somehow flip your wrist to duck your thumb out of the way?



you'llshootyereyeout said:


> This is my latest version (and my first in G-10) sling ring. This one is 1/8" tube only and uses the wave attachment technique. Still needs a bit of a polish but I'm pleased so far.
> 
> To shoot I wear it on my thumb and hold it sideways.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Twist and tweak bro, twist and tweak.

Video to follow soon.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's so "ringyslingy"
Cooooooooool
It's a want on 
Or to or way't I have 10 fingers


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Very cool man.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Matt, you inventor you. That's much smaller than even an Altoids model. Ultra cool! I'd love that video to show me how not to hit my thumb knuckle or the ring itself. When I twist I get errant shots all over the place so I quit that real quickly and just shoot straight with all my frames. But your ring is not a frame, it's a ring. I saw vids on how to twist and tweek and am not coordinated enough to hit the target like that. Possibly you can show me how to do this simple and popular shooting method that works.

Nice straightforward work Matt...I love it!!! (I would not marry you however to get one and I am sure you would immediately reject any proposals, LOL).

I bet it can really shoot flat with 3/8 steel.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

I twist and let my body naturally tweak the pouch when I draw back. For bigger ammo like 3/8-1/2" i tweak it with a slight bump. Love the wave attachment method.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Freakin awesome YSYEO.
Your talents know no bounds. That's a dayim cool idea and very well executed. 
Cheers for that.

Clint.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Matt, make a few and offer then for sale after you post your vid. Give the inside diameter of each one so orders can be made pretty accurately. This could open up a whole nutha shooting mode. You can get a ring size by suggesting to the recipient party that he/she use a standard sized I.D. of a pipe to fit and measure the ring finger on which the sling ring will mount, telling you the inside diameter of the pipe so you can make it the right size. The more snug it is the less it will cut into the top of the finger and the wider it is, likewise the more area to absorb the pull force.

Again, nice design concept!!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is the shooting video. Scroll to the end to see the shooting.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Bad gateway got 404 error.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Sry bout that.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks for the video, YSYEO! Okay--got it. Twist and tweak is a twist and a speed bump and it looks like you flip your thumb out of the way a bit too.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Put a handle on it would make a dandy PFS !


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is freaking cool!!!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

lunasling said:


> Put a handle on it would make a dandy PFS !
> 
> say bro if ya ever make a pickle fork with that design
> 
> hook me up with one , i like the no tie set up


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

lunasling said:


> Put a handle on it would make a dandy PFS !


I have been considering a handle attachment. I have a tactical pen (CRKNT, Tao) that has threads on the bottom. I'm thinking about combining the two for some real "cloak and dagger" stuff.


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

That sounds very interesting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> lunasling said:
> 
> 
> > Put a handle on it would make a dandy PFS !
> ...


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice vid Matt and nice shooting with that ringthing. Very nice precise machining on the holes too...and nice use of the fork cut out for regular frames. You got it all here fella! You would have to start a trend here with this idea...at least I would hope. I can't get tubes here but may try this with a mod for slim flats. I will include any blood I produce and I'm talking about my knuckle...am not the most coordinated for PFS as you know but this isn't exactly a PFS either...worth a try however. I've got some fork cut outs begging to be made in to a MattTech ring!

I note you are getting pretty good with 2/3 butterfly! With that, weaker bands come alive to zing projectiles right fast. I think you could rig a pseudo taper on that as well without too much fuss. I really like that "wave" banding technique...why not do this on regular frames? (perhaps I'm behind the times and you already did).


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Nice vid Matt and nice shooting with that ringthing. Very nice precise machining on the holes too...and nice use of the fork cut out for regular frames. You got it all here fella! You would have to start a trend here with this idea...at least I would hope. I can't get tubes here but may try this with a mod for slim flats. I will include any blood I produce and I'm talking about my knuckle...am not the most coordinated for PFS as you know but this isn't exactly a PFS either...worth a try however. I've got some fork cut outs begging to be made in to a MattTech ring!
> 
> I note you are getting pretty good with 2/3 butterfly! With that, weaker bands come alive to zing projectiles right fast. I think you could rig a pseudo taper on that as well without too much fuss. I really like that "wave" banding technique...why not do this on regular frames? (perhaps I'm behind the times and you already did).


Thanks Chuck,

I got the wave attachment from Metro Grade and Peppermack. They use it on a lot of their frames.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool video...you can call chicken if you wish But me I would be smacking my thumb.. very well done Matt

OM


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Are you selling them Matt?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Yep. I'll be listing them on my Etsy page and you can also PM me directly.


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Do you have a link to your Etsy page?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

https://www.etsy.com/shop/youllshootyereyeout?ref=hdr_shop_menu

There's the link to his Etsy page.


----------



## Happy Camper (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Next step. Espionage.

Threaded bottom hole.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Epic ! That is sweet brudda !

Another one to save up for or you can fabricate a HDPE handle to match that would be righteous !


----------



## Revs (May 2, 2015)

A Hinderer Investigator pen is a little thinner and shorter. For a little more espionage. I occasionally turn a pen on my lathe, but since I got my Hinderer, I all but quit carrying my own.

Very interesting ring shooter. May have to grab one. Love the wave method for the bands and the smaller diameter tubes. Would be a fun one to keep in my pockets for work projects when I have a few minutes to kill.


----------



## slingprincess (Feb 1, 2013)

I really like the design!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slingprincess (Feb 1, 2013)

Will you be selling these rings?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yes he will be check his etsy page ! Or PM him


----------



## slingprincess (Feb 1, 2013)

lunasling said:


> Yes he will be check his etsy page ! Or PM him


Thank you! I looked at his Etsy page and none were posted for sale. I will wait a little and message if none appear for sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Probably still in production yes PM him I'm sure he has some available for ya

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G850A using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks guys! I should have a run of rings made from recycled skateboard available soon.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Woah woah woah...you sell these?? Link plox...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

My ring size is 12 there, handsome...


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> My ring size is 12 there, handsome...


Hahaha!!! Was out shopping with my wife when I read that. Laughed until I coughed like I was diying. People looked at me with concern.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Matt is double oh seven. Slick idea Matt! The pen gun zip gun reinvented. Shall you call this the Zipshooter?

Actually these take a fair amount of time to make even though they are small items. Band sawing. Shaping and drilling and inletting the band grooves, final finishing, threading...I'd hate to think of all the time you have in one of these.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd seriously like a link to your Etsy...or shoot me a PM; I'd love to try one of these out...


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Here is the link to my Etsy shop. 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/youllshootyereyeout?ref=hdr_shop_menu


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Skateboard ring shooters I'm working on today. This model is called Finn. After Finn from Adventure Time.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Here is the link to my Etsy shop.
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/youllshootyereyeout?ref=hdr_shop_menu


You have no ring shooters on there? Or did I just somehow miss them?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

No, you didn't miss it. This will be the first batch I will be listing on there. Hope to have it done today. Still need to take pictures and write a description and stuff.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll check back, then


----------



## ImEggscellent85 (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh man I love adventure time haha it does look like Finn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Hey peeps, I listed some rings on my Etsy page. However I'm going to offer a discount to forum members. If your interested just PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks awesome. Does it work?


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Davidka said:


> Looks awesome. Does it work?


There is a shooting video on page two.


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

What a cool little Micro shooter! Wow.  lb


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Awesome ring shooter!*


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> This is my latest version (and my first in G-10) sling ring. This one is 1/8" tube only and uses the wave attachment technique. Still needs a bit of a polish but I'm pleased so far.
> 
> To shoot I wear it on my thumb and hold it sideways.


wish i had bought mine in g10. Broke mine two shots in. Oh well Live and Learn


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

cairomn said:


> you'llshootyereyeout said:
> 
> 
> > This is my latest version (and my first in G-10) sling ring. This one is 1/8" tube only and uses the wave attachment technique. Still needs a bit of a polish but I'm pleased so far.
> ...


When did you buy it? Was this the result of fork hits? Do you have any pics?


----------



## cairomn (Sep 4, 2013)

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> cairomn said:
> 
> 
> > you'llshootyereyeout said:
> ...


Bought it about 1 year ago from what i remember. Don't worry, It was completely my fault. Must have not turned the pouch the whole way when i let go. A whole layer of the wood delaminated, guess that's what happened when you try to shoot 9.5mm lead with thin tubes, still surprised by the power though.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Bought it about 1 year ago from what i remember. Don't worry, It was completely my fault. Must have not turned the pouch the whole way when i let go. A whole layer of the wood delaminated, guess that's what happened when you try to shoot 9.5mm lead with thin tubes, still surprised by the power though.[/quote]

That sux man. Hope you didn't smash your finger in the process.


----------

